

NSA employees routinely pass around intercepted nude photos - 3rd3
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/snowden-nsa-employees-routinely-pass-around-intercepted-nude-photos/

======
bediger4000
Didn't we already know this sort of thing happened? I mean, google for "Flash
Mountain" to see something that got leaked by insiders back in usenet days.

What I'm wondering about is what the general effect on society this will have.
Will it lead to a "chilling effect" on the taking of naughty selfies? Will
fashions go back to more concealing to avoid ending up on a "Best of the NSA"
compendium?

Another thing comes to mind, an old poem I heard a while back:

    
    
        The hills have eyes
        and the walls have ears
        but the NSA
        is always full
        of voyeurs, punks and queers.

~~~
Alupis
Knew about it, assumed it, or not... it's egregious.

